# Shipping to Mexico



## trishaesnard (9 mo ago)

Hello, I will be getting my temporary resident this month and wanted to see if anyone has needed to ship a box of household items? I called DHL and they said if was very difficult to send a package to Mexico.. We are selling everything else but need to send a computer with some clothing. We will be living in Queretaro and currently living in Breckenridge, CO. I hope someone has any information on this. Thank you so much, Trisha


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Just bring the box with you as baggage on the plane. A shipment which includes a computer will likely get stuck in customs.


----------



## trishaesnard (9 mo ago)

surabi said:


> Just bring the box with you as baggage on the plane. A shipment which includes a computer will likely get stuck in customs.


----------



## trishaesnard (9 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I agree with Surabi. The charges vary, but you can get an accurate idea of the cost by visiting an airline's web site and looking it up (the United website wants you to enter the cities you'll fly between).

But it's going to be roughly $75 per box. You could get a moving box from home depot big enough for the computer and pack clothes on the bottom, top and all sides of it to cushion it. You wouldn't go over the weight limit, and one big box that isn't over the weight limit is cheaper than a smaller box and a suitcase.

When booking your flight, keep in mind your luggage requirements - the cheapest fare with no checked bags may not be a better deal than a more expensive fare with a free checked bags and cheaper fees for additional bags.

You can also pick up an extra old suitcase or two at a thrift shop for one-time-and-discard use if you just have clothes to pack. You don't have to be a samsonite commercial - you're just moving!

Even including the cost of luggage carts to get through the airports with more than you can handle (highly recommended, don't skimp on those), you'll still come out cheaper than shipping with a carrier.

But if you are going to ship something by carrier, I recommend UPS international service over DHL or FedEx - they have slower/cheaper options.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I took UPS to Profeco twice for stealing merchandise..They stole th merchandise at customs in Mexico, delivered 1 out of 3 boxes and then returned the empty 2 boxes to New Mexico saying the address was incorrect, in one case.. and thaere was another crazy case with the,, so I am not too hot on UPS, I do not thing I would recommend them at all plus in remote areas , DHL is way better , Fedex is ok as well.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I've had stuff removed from things I bought through Amazon. The box was opened, the inner product hard case opened, the valuable rechargeable batteries removed, the product case tossed back in the box, the box resealed with Amazon tape and the thing delivered. I suspect that happened at the border. That was shipping by Amazon Logistics. Not an option for OP, but the point is I think they all suffer a lot of theft, and I think a lot of it happens at the border.

I don't think someone shipping used clothes has a lot to worry about. Something new and salable on the black market is a different story, and I don't think any one shipper is necessarily better than another. 

But bringing it with you on a plane has a much lower chance of loss. It's not zero, they can lose anything you check, but it's lower chance of loss, and probably cheaper.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

eastwind said:


> . . .
> I don't think someone shipping used clothes has a lot to worry about. Something new and salable on the black market is a different story, and I don't think any one shipper is necessarily better than another.
> 
> But bringing it with you on a plane has a much lower chance of loss. It's not zero, they can lose anything you check, but it's lower chance of loss, and probably cheaper.


Actually, used clothes could be considered valuable. All of the tianguis sell used clothes, most of it from the US. It definitely has street value here.


----------



## trishaesnard (9 mo ago)

Isla Verde said:


> Actually, used clothes could be considered valuable. All of the tianguis sell used clothes, most of it from the US. It definitely has street value here.


It's really a compute that bring concern.


----------

